# Slow Motion Slingshot Shooting



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Different phone and dont know where the audio went and accidently deleted some good video. Oh well.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Pretty much the coolest thing ever. Well done D. You are indeed the man :bowdown:

The slow mo = AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cookie:


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> Pretty much the coolest thing ever. Well done D. You are indeed the man :bowdown:
> 
> The slow mo = AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cookie:


Glad you like BToon. I just dont know enough about this new phone camera to get the sound along with the slow motion and then had another toss can with a fast draw that was pretty good but the bigger loss was the quarter toss then fast draw hit and it was a beauty and I deleted those two. Im so chapped about that. Oh well I takes what I can gets. LOL!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!! ....I MUST BE DREAMING!!!!!

Totally AMAZING footage ...the lack of sound turns this video on a piece of cinematic art!!!!! EXCELLENT!!! :bowdown:

...ah, by the way ...the shooting was pretty good. Nope, pretty FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

:yeahthat:

Now I actually can see what you're doing.


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The slow-mo really helps to understand the quick draw better, Another excellent video thanx


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ya . I would like more slow mo.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah ... slow motion is awesome ... for first time I can really see how you load !!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Amazingly awesome, D. You keep raising the bar. Out of this world.


----------



## DB_1982 (Mar 26, 2013)

That's amazing. Great shots.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I thanked you on You Tube, and I will here. Thanks for the Slo Mo!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sound or no, that was a great video!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Best ever. I remember "I wanna be like Mike" Tshirts as a teen. It's time to revisit and edit slightly.

"I wanna be like PF"

Nice work, boss. You're the baddest man in the whole damn town!


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Excellent slomo there. I just got through reading the self defense thread and read all the responses where people said SS were too slow loading to be used. All I can think is they don't get on here any more or they would rethink it all. Self defense could be against a pack of dogs and not a human. Me thinks there would have to be a lot of dogs in the pack to bite Ol' Dgui.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

dgui said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much the coolest thing ever. Well done D. You are indeed the man :bowdown:
> ...


darrell most cameras don't record sound on slow motion if it did you would not be able to understand it


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

bigron said:


> dgui said:
> 
> 
> > Btoon84 said:
> ...


(the above was recorded on a slo mo cam)


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah your the man Darrell, and not so much for your shooting skills as much as your desire to help others to understand the Pf style of shooting and how to improve their skills, I think I speak for the majority when I say thanks brother....keep it up.

Ray


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

That's awesome! More videos with slow motion and from the side please  Keep it up!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

stej said:


> That's awesome! More videos with slow motion and from the side please  Keep it up!


*Downloading more slow motion slingshot shooting right now. *


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

INcredible Darrell! The mark of a true quick draw artist - you're re-holstered before your taget even hits the ground :O


----------

